# yet another lap timer question



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

probably stupid, but, do any of the timer software i.e track mate, 2000, display speed? they show the seconds for the lap was not sure if it or could show speed of car


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes they do. With track mate you can display actual speed or enter a scale factor of your choice.


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks modlerbob, just curious what kind of speed the cars get to? I am excited about getting a electric timing system


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

gobucks1a said:


> thanks modlerbob, just curious what kind of speed the cars get to? I am excited about getting a electric timing system


On my 30' track, SG+ Cars average 4-5 MPH - that's over 250 Scale MPH :freak:

Trackmate can show best lap, median lap time and/or MPH (choose 2 of 3).

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rbrunne1 said:


> On my 30' track, SG+ Cars average 4-5 MPH - that's over 250 Scale MPH :freak:
> 
> Trackmate can show best lap, median lap time and/or MPH (choose 2 of 3).
> 
> ...


"over 250 scale MPH" ? 

what scale?

1/87, 1/72, 1/76, 1/64, other?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I used 1/64 Scale...4 x 64 = 256


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

1/32 scale cars can hit 6-9 actual mph. Generally the accepted conversion is to multiply the true speed by the scale but there are volumes of text arguing for other values. I think a solution in 1/32 scale is to use true inches/second so 9mph would equal 158.4 In/sec.

BTW 1/24th scale slot cars go much faster up tp about 35mph.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Timing software that uses LED sensors actually measures the amount of time that there is no light getting to the sensors so in essence it measures the length of the car. Trakmate requires you to input the actual length of the car running so it can offer a scale MPH. That scale is determined by the users input.

On my 1/64 scale mile track of 82.5 feet I estimated stock SG+ cars were traveling an average of closer to 11 mph which came out to somewhere around 700 mph in 1/64 scale. Some of Tyco's early advertising used to claim "1,000 scale mph".


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Slott V said:


> Timing software that uses LED sensors actually measures the amount of time that there is no light getting to the sensors so in essence it measures the length of the car. Trakmate requires you to input the actual length of the car running so it can offer a scale MPH. That scale is determined by the users input.
> 
> On my 1/64 scale mile track of 82.5 feet I estimated stock SG+ cars were traveling an average of closer to 11 mph which came out to somewhere around 700 mph in 1/64 scale. Some of Tyco's early advertising used to claim "1,000 scale mph".


Not true. The LED sensors detect an interuption everytime the car crosses the led and measures the amount of time between interruptions. On my 55' track I turn anywhere from 4.5 second laps in my Slot.It cars to 6 second laps in my slower Scaleies. The software askes for the length of track for one lap in each lane. My outside lane is approx. 59' while my inside lane is approx. 53'. The software then divides the time into the distance and gives the appropriate speed depending on the scale factor you also enter. Nowhere does the TrackMate software ask for or need the length of the car, which is irrelevant.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

P.S.
So the speed reported on the computer screen is the lap average speed not to be confused with top speed. Some sort of doppler radar would be needed to measure top speed.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

On the DOS version it asks for the length of car. I'm using an old version so that could be the difference.

Yes I understand it's an average. Obviously speeds in the straights are faster than in corners.


----------

